# 84/85FS purchase



## USMCPB (Sep 12, 2018)

I am new to the forum and have many sig sauers and in the past year or so I acquired an 87, then a stainless 84FS, and now an 85FS. I had a Px4 years ago but I am not a fan of polymer pistols so I traded it out . I will say the quality is top tier and I have no concerns about the caliber debate and frequently carry the 84 85, or my stainless west german sig p230. My only concern is the medallions pop off the wood grips, and I destroyed one of the grips using an epoxy. Any recommendation for what type of adhesive to use?


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Wow that is strange. I would have thought epoxy would have worked.

Give supper glue a try. A little dab will do ya.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

One fancy-grip maker, Altamont, uses silicone sealant/adhesive to hold inletted medallions onto grips.
They tell me that theirs is a special blend, but that ordinary silicone sealant will also do the job.

Were I replacing a medallion using silicone sealer/adhesive, I would undercut the inletting a little, and file a matching reverse bevel on the medallion's edge. Then the silicone stuff would act not only as an adhesive, but also as a mechanical "lock."


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow OP, I have never seen those come out. Seems like super glue, or what Steve said would work.


----------

